# Recognise this Establishment ?



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Does anybody out there recognise this fine establishment from history ?

I chanced upon it last night when avoiding bad traffic on my way home and photographed it in the rain, hence the rather poor pic quality.

A hint : it was occupied in 1978 following a move from perhaps a more familiar address close by.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

To posh for Marconi.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

John Garner said:


> To posh for Marconi.


Even in it's present state ?



R651400 said:


> Norwood Tech?


Close - physically that is ......


----------



## What the Fug (Aug 22, 2007)

Racal Decca


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

What the Fug said:


> Racal Decca


Again, close physically, same sort of distance as Norwood Tech, but wrong direction ...

I know there are a number of guys on the site who will have been in close contact with the occupant of this building, even if they never actually visited !


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

stamford bridge remarned centre??


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Not quite Dom, but it does look like it !

A further hint, it was previously occupied by Johnson & Johnson who made syringes there (it was a bit cleaner then !) We kept picking up punctures in the car park from the needles left lying about !


----------



## What the Fug (Aug 22, 2007)

Doing me nogging on this, as I lived up the road from it for 12 years


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hint Nr 1

David Wardley was a resident of this place for some years, he must be known to some of you ?


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Only ones I can think of are KH or Redifon?


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Redifon isn't too far away ....

I didn't think it would be quite so much of a mystery !

Hint Nr 3 : It's located in the middle of a large common.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I met David Wardley at the ROA AGM last year and from memory I think he was very senior in IMR which subsequently became STC. I don't know the building but that is my guess.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

andysk said:


> Redifon isn't too far away ....
> 
> I didn't think it would be quite so much of a mystery !
> 
> Hint Nr 3 : It's located in the middle of a large common.


Wimbledon?


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Tony Selman said:


> I met David Wardley at the ROA AGM last year and from memory I think he was very senior in IMR which subsequently became STC. I don't know the building but that is my guess.


Hi Tony ...

Got it in one - I must admit I didn't think it would be quite so difficult !

IMRC moved offices, development labs and the factory from Peall Road to 302 Commonside East, Mitcham in late 1978, about 6 weeks after I joined them, David W ran the R/O's when I was there from 1978-84, his office was one of those along the road I think.

Next time I am in the area, I'll try to get some pics of the old Peall Road offices which I believe are still there, but divided up into smaller units now.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

Just out of curiosity I've been keeping an eye on this thread. Now that you've got the answer could you explain some of the acronyms to the non-sparkies amongst us, for example ROA, IMR & STC?
Otherwise it'll still be a mystery to a lot of us!


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

*ROA* = Radio Officers Association (I think !)

*IMR* was International Marine Radio Co, a part of *STC*, Standard Telephones & Cables, in turn a part of ITT, It Takes Time (no sorry, International Telephone and Telegraph Corp of the USA.

*IMR* was the Radio Company who supplied Radio Officers, equipment and traffic accounting services to amongst others, the Cunard transatlantic passenger ships.


----------

